# Snowboarders ever think of picking up ski's



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

Lately, I've been thinking of picking up a pair of ski's as sometimes skiing looks just as fun.

Curious as to if other members have thought the same and have ended up boarding and skiing.

Problem is, if I do pick up skiing, when I'm skiing I will want to board as well...

1st world problem right here...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

no.
:thumbsdown:


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Negative. I grew up sking and most of my friends ski. But, I never want to go back. 
It is fairly easy to pick up, unlike riding.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

triumph.man said:


> Lately, I've been thinking of picking up a pair of ski's as sometimes skiing looks just as fun.
> 
> Curious as to if other members have thought the same and have ended up boarding and skiing.
> 
> ...


1st world problem indeed. Save the money you'd spend on dorky ski gear, and spend it on a pow trip.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I also fantasize about buying spyder jacket and pants. I have actually started carrying my board an my shoulder and turning around all the time creating a 6 foot kill zone all around me.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

ShredLife said:


>


this!

Kinda should have realized the responses, as this is a snowboard forum.

Gonna find me a ski forum now and ask what is the best ski's to buy.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes I have. Although I just borrowed friend's gear. It is a lot of fun but I prefer snowboarding.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I grew up skiing and switched to snowboarding around the age of 13. That also happens to be around the same time I went through puberty. Unless I go through reverse puberty somehow and become a little bitch, I think I'll stick with snowboarding.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Every time I go splitboarding. That is about it...


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

ShredLife said:


>


That shit right there, I could watch all day.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Big Foot said:


> I grew up skiing and switched to snowboarding around the age of 13. That also happens to be around the same time I went through puberty. Unless I go through reverse puberty somehow and become a little bitch, I think I'll stick with snowboarding.


+1 I switched when I was 11 after getting board of skiing. After mastering the "spread eagle" and the "helicopter" I wanted something more...

Now I'll never go back. Too easy, too boring.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

triumph.man said:


> this!
> 
> Kinda should have realized the responses, as this is a snowboard forum.
> 
> _Gonna find me a ski forum now and ask *what is the best ski's to buy*_.



Neversummer!


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Which would be icelantic in the ski world


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh lawd this thread is filled with day making posts


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

poutanen said:


> +1 I switched when I was 11 after getting board of skiing. After mastering the "spread eagle" and the "helicopter" I wanted something more...
> 
> Now I'll never go back. Too easy, too boring.


Kinda why I wanted to go to all mountain freestyle skiing, as tricks are easier. I'm 34, and am scared getting hurt trying to learn new tricks (even though I know less than a handful). All I mainly do is charge, switch, with the occasional natural kickers.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> Neversummer!


Every one of Icelantic’s bomb-proof skis are made by hand in Denver, Colorado, USA. Located 15 minutes from our office, *the Never Summer Factory has been home to Icelantic manufacturing for 7 years now, continuing to produce top of the line skis* with Icelantic’s signature 2-Year warranty. 

http://www.icelanticskis.com/


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

trapper said:


> That shit right there, I could watch all day.


which is exactly why it plays on a loop my good man! :thumbsup:


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

Picked up skiing last year and it is absurdly easier to learn than snowboarding. Took me about a day to get the basics down, but it sucks compared to snowboarding so i've never done it again.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i skiied, once, on a dare

there was Jeagermeister envolved

thats all


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I still ski...with my grandsons since their 5 and 2 years old, besides it's easier to ride off the chairlift with them. I also sold my other ski (Icelantic Shaman) on a ski swap since i do not use that ski anymore after i bought it 4 years ago. It is kindda cool to know how to ride both, but snowboarding is much better.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Fuck NOOOOO!


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

I tryed once I still have flashbacks of the boots they sucked that was 22 years ago...never again


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

it still sucks....however it is ridiculously easy to learn.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

poutanen said:


> +1 I switched when I was 11 after getting board of skiing. After mastering the "spread eagle" and the "helicopter" I wanted something more...
> 
> Now I'll never go back. Too easy, too boring.


You trying to say you hit puberty before me!?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Big Foot said:


> You trying to say you hit puberty before me!?


I'm still waiting to hit it!  Still waiting for my growth spurt too... 5'7"?!? F-you jebus!!!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I wasn't going to read this thread, but I should have shred's posts on alert.

That ostrich stoked me out pretty hard, fucking sick skier.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

ShredLife said:


>


:eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:That first one is hysterical


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

triumph.man said:


> Kinda why I wanted to go to all mountain freestyle skiing, as tricks are easier. I'm 34, and am scared getting hurt trying to learn new tricks (even though I know less than a handful). All I mainly do is charge, switch, with the occasional natural kickers.


Oh FFS, I'll be 57 before the end of this season and I'm just now getting into jumps and park. You think skiing will be easier on your knees? Not likely.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

ETM said:


> I also fantasize about buying spyder jacket and pants. I have actually started carrying my board an my shoulder and turning around all the time creating a 6 foot kill zone all around me.


LOL. I died.. 6 foot kill zone lmfao


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

triumph.man said:


> Lately, I've been thinking of picking up a pair of ski's


The plural of ski is _skis_ *not* _ski's_ (which is the possessive).










But I guess both apply for skiing...


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> ]


Hahahahaha. I've watched that at least 30x already. I want that as my picture. Teach me how guys.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

It has crossed my mind, but it's even more expensive than snowboarding so it will be years before can can even begin to afford it. Plus, I'd like to get decent at snowboarding before I mix it up.

The other day I had this conversation with a skier who thinks skiing is better than anything else (he incidentally also thinks epeé is the best weapon, so he's known to be wrong most of the time ). He said "skiing is way more fun than snowboarding" to which I went "I want to keep my knees working just fine into ripe old age" and moved on with my life.


----------



## Bullboy145 (Feb 11, 2013)

I skied once, before I started snowboarding, and I have honestly had more fun on my board than on a pair of skis. Both my parents used to ski, apparently my dad used to go out to CO and ski, my mom still does, my little sister skis, and they'd tell you how much of a blast it is, but, meh, I prefer my board, I think the perfect word for skiing in general is "Stuffy". Not all skiers are that way, I know, but the sport in general has a very uptight air to it, so I stay far away from it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Varza said:


> It has crossed my mind, but it's even more expensive than snowboarding so it will be years before can can even begin to afford it. Plus, I'd like to get decent at snowboarding before I mix it up.
> 
> The other day I had this conversation with a skier who thinks skiing is better than anything else (he incidentally also thinks epeé is the best weapon, so he's known to be wrong most of the time ). He said "skiing is way more fun than snowboarding" to which I went "I want to keep my knees working just fine into ripe old age" and moved on with my life.


How true, we all know sabre and snowboarding are the best


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

*To Young For Skis*



Donutz said:


> Oh FFS, I'll be 57 before the end of this season and I'm just now getting into jumps and park. You think skiing will be easier on your knees? Not likely.



Have I thought about Skis

Skied twice at 50. 
Second day on skis saw my Son on snowboard, bought next day 172 Burton Air then on hard Ice and very little brains snowboarded for two years.
Stopped for 10 years. 

Started back last year had over 100 days on the slopes
My land and speed record is 58.63 MPH
Hit park for jumps, started boxes. small slope180s
Can butter any board, big into snowboard addiction 24/7 coach
Just back today from Jay Peak VT for 6 days working riding switch spinning. Will be 63 Dec, 24th 6' 3" 230 lbs Skis I'm to young for skiing.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

bseracka said:


> How true, we all know sabre and snowboarding are the best


You, sir, have just made my day!! :yahoo:


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> Hahahahaha. I've watched that at least 30x already. I want that as my picture. Teach me how guys.


oh me too man.

that person just eats shit SO PERFECTLY!!! its hilarious!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> The plural of ski is _skis_ *not* _ski's_ (which is the possessive).
> 
> 
> But I guess both apply for skiing...


Gonna go all "douchy" on you, and point out that the problem was with _spelling_, *not* grammar! Nothing like knowing your shit! 


I _seen_ that coming, but _ain't_ gonna make a big deal out of it! LOL!









*Now* it applies!  :eusa_clap:


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I've been skiing my entire life, haven't bought skis for 6 years now. I'd say I'm a better boarder than a skier now. :thumbsup:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

There's no surfing on skis only snowboards.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

I bought some nice ski boots last year, thinking it was gonna be good and I'll get into it. Went out about 3x and found out this wasn't for me. Whole time in the back of my mind I had this little voice saying, "Snowboarding you idiot, you should of chosen snowboarding!". 
Bought a board, bindings, boots and went out. I knew I was gonna stick with it. It just felt so much more natural for me, much more comfortable on a board. With skiing I was always worried about my knees and crossing my skis and it felt awkward. Tough to explain. Haven't looked back since. Now I just gotta find a way to sell my ski boots...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

FWIW, I started out skiing back when snowboarding didn't even exist (or TVs :laugh: ). Skiing was a lot more fun than nothing, but there was no park, no jumps, not much in the way of tree runs. Just on-piste downhill, woo hoo. Snowboarding is not only more fun (IMO) but snowboarding brought in all the extras that make the sport so varied. I will occasionally rent ski equipment and do a day with my family (wife and daughter are both skiers) but it's not the same.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Donutz said:


> FWIW, I started out skiing back when snowboarding didn't even exist (or TVs :laugh: ). Skiing was a lot more fun than nothing, but there was no park, no jumps, not much in the way of tree runs. Just on-piste downhill, woo hoo. Snowboarding is not only more fun (IMO) but snowboarding brought in all the extras that make the sport so varied. I will occasionally rent ski equipment and do a day with my family (wife and daughter are both skiers) but it's not the same.


My wife is a skier and I think she's started to see how much fun snowboarding is, and even tried it the last time we went. Give it a year or two and I think she'll completely convert. And while we're starting our young kids out on skis, they all want to snowboard like dad .


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Both my son and daughter snowboard, My grandson (6) is skiing which is great. My wife reads, does the spa, and Lunch. Life is sweet.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

No, I'm a snowboarder 
Grew up on skis, tried snowbording when it was very new here. Wasn't cought back then (I blame the board ) but fighting with the plank was still better than tearing knee tendons again. Having both feet fixed on one plank felt just more natural.
It definitely clicked first time riding pow. Not many legal things come close to the feeling of surfing deep pow. Skiing ain't.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Every now and then I'll get the urge to spend money and start looking for cheap twin tip set ups to buy. Haven't bought anything though. I mostly just want to see how much of my summer time rollerblading skills will translate to skis.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

bored skiers, go snowboarding


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

1978, skis tried to kill me! (...and anyone unfortunate enough to be downslope of me!) Never tried it again. 
2011, Snowboard tried to kill me on my first day's last run!
...was back out as soon as the swelling went down! 

....ever since, Been _Me_ Killin' *It!!*


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ridinbend said:


> There's no surfing on skis only snowboards.


Not really, daughter is 5'4" and 125# skiing 181cm... 161 / 131 / 161
well maybe more like pontoon houseboat surfing...or double SUP's

Surface Skis 13/14 Hardgoods - LAB 001

Anyway she boarded for 7-8 years and then switched to skiing for past 4-5 years...though she will ride a few days a year.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

neni said:


> Not many legal things come close to the feeling of surfing deep pow.


This post is a win


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

SnowOwl said:


> This post is a win


Your avatar is a win. I read your posts just to see that hilarious dude. Maybe only Shred's is better.


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

i skied for 10 years before i switched to boarding 3 seasons ago. I am 16 and loved skiing for those years but wanted more of a challenge. i have thought about taking out my brothers twin tips this year to see if i "still got it". haha


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Gonna go all "douchy" on you, and point out that the problem was with _spelling_, *not* grammar! Nothing like knowing your shit!
> 
> 
> I _seen_ that coming, but _ain't_ gonna make a big deal out of it! LOL!
> ...


Nope. If you want to get technical it could *also* be a spelling mistake - but while "ski's" is actually (a) correct spelling (just wrong for the context), the grammar is definitely off.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> There's no surfing on skis only snowboards.


True, but how many people who say that actually do take their bindings off and do it...


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

Always wanted to try but I would rather be snowboarding the few times I get to go every year. Maybe if I lived close to a hill I would try it.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

started out on skis. didnt like them. snowboard is more fun.:laugh:


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

Was on skis for 12 years then switched to boarding because I was bored. Volunteered for special olympics on skis and was a better skier because of what I learned on a board. I after special olympics one day I took an extra run and just bombed the whole way down the mountain. That got me comfortable bombing on my board. 8 years later or so, my daughter starts skiing and so i picked up a new set of skis to ride with her. So now I ski with her but on my own I reach for the board. I did do a POW day with a skier friend last year. For the dirt few hours I completely regretted being on skis. After awhile, I got comfortable in the POW and managed to have a lot of fun. 

I'll be sticking with the boarding though. When I ski I worry too much about form and keeping skis parallel and general technique. I think this is because I took lessons to start skiing. On a board I never took lessons and just figured it out. I feel a lot more natural and relaxed on a board and have more fun as a result.

Also, some people say skiing is easy. This is both right and wrong. Its easier to get started, but its harder to get really good. I think snowboarding is opposite where the first couple days are hard, but once it clicks, you start to progress a lot faster. By the end of my first full season on a board, I was riding most of the same runs as I had been on skis.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nope, not interested.

Skiing:snowboarding::rollerblading:skateboarding


----------



## SnoCon (Dec 21, 2013)

why not go all the way and get a MonoSki


----------

